

Tesla’s dream: Wirelessly powered devices that get their energy out of thin air - sirteno
http://americablog.com/2013/08/teslas-dream-the-amazing-possiblities-of-wireless-electrical-power.html

======
salient
Yet another reason for why electric cars have so much potential in the long
run compared to gasoline-powered cars, and that's besides the fact that
batteries themselves can double the storage capacity every 10 years or so, and
therefore the range (or same range for lower price), or that electric cars can
be charged for free with energy from solar panels.

